# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  السيد : محمد باقر الفالي - الرادود : عبدالجليل الكربلائي - شباك السيدة رقية ( تصوير

## حبايب

السلام عليكم ..  

الصور أبلغ من الكلام ..  

وهاي الصور هدية مني لكم ..  
( التصوير بالجوال N95) 

 


 


 




نسألكم الدعاء .. 
مأجورين بمصاب الامام علي عليه السلام ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآإحب ، 
مآإجورين ..

وتسلم إيدك خيي على التصوير النآإيس :) ..

ربي يعطيك الف عآإفيه ،

في ميزآن حسنآإتك إن شآإء الله ..

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## ملكه القلوب

وعليكم السلام 

تسلم على الصور الرررررررررروعه

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

عساك على القوه 

بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تصوير رائع ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم
صور جداا رائعة
وربي يجعله في ميزاان الحسناات خيي
تحياااتي,, وسلاامي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية 
خوش تصوير 
وعليك بالعافية رؤية هالاقمار

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الاجر بالمصاب 
ما شاااء الله ع الصوررر 
كااان صورررت السيد الفالي عن قرريب اكثررررر 
الله يحفظ خدمة الامام الحسين ياااارب
الله يعطييك العافيه اخووي 
موفق لكل خير وصلااح
دمت بود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

رووووووووووووعه بجد

يسلمــــــــوا
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بخير...

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

حلو
ويعطيك الف عافيه
تسلم الايادي

----------


## حبايب

> مرآإحب ،
> 
> 
> مآإجورين ..
> 
> وتسلم إيدك خيي على التصوير النآإيس :) ..
> 
> ربي يعطيك الف عآإفيه ،
> 
> ...




أجرنا و أجرك اختي Malamh Cute
والله يسلمك و يعافيك ان شاء الله 

شكرا لمرورك خيتوو

----------


## حبايب

> وعليكم السلام 
> 
> تسلم على الصور الرررررررررروعه
> 
> في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> 
> عساك على القوه 
> 
> بحفظ الرحمن



 الله يسلمك و يقويك ان شاء الله ... 
شكرا لمروك اختي ملكة القلوب ..

----------


## حبايب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> تصوير رائع ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> كل المودة



 وعليكم السلام 

الله يعافيك اخوي شبكة الناصرة 
يعطيك العافيه ع المرور..

----------


## حبايب

> عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم
> صور جداا رائعة
> وربي يجعله في ميزاان الحسناات خيي
> تحياااتي,, وسلاامي



 أجرنا و أجرك اختي دلوعة المنتدى 
شكرا لمروك اختي يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## حبايب

> يعطيك العافية 
> خوش تصوير 
> وعليك بالعافية رؤية هالاقمار



 الله يعافيك اختي عفاف الهدى 
وشكرا لمروك الرائع ..

----------


## حبايب

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> عظم الله لكم الاجر بالمصاب 
> ما شاااء الله ع الصوررر 
> كااان صورررت السيد الفالي عن قرريب اكثررررر 
> الله يحفظ خدمة الامام الحسين ياااارب
> الله يعطييك العافيه اخووي 
> موفق لكل خير وصلااح
> 
> دمت بود





هلا اختي عوامية صفوانية ..
الله يعافيك اختي 
اولا التصوير بالجوال ..  :rolleyes: 
 ثانيا / زين صرت قريب .. لانه حاطين حاجز .. و ززززحمه  :wacko: 
ثالثا : يعطيك العافيه اختي على مرورك الجميل 
لكِ مني أجمل تحية ..

----------


## حبايب

> رووووووووووووعه بجد
> 
> يسلمــــــــوا
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> دمتي بخير...



 الروعه و جود اختي دمعة طفلة يتيمه
الله يسلمك و يخليك 
وشكرا لمرورك ..

----------


## حبايب

> حلو
> ويعطيك الف عافيه
> تسلم الايادي



 الله يعافيك اختي المشاكسه 
والله يسلمك ان شاء الله 
شكرا لمرورك ..

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير حلو ماشاء الله
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي
موفق لكل خير ..
والله يقضي كل حوائجك يارب ..

----------

